# Favorite Superbowl commercial?



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

being a Bronco's fan, I wasn't too interested in who won the game...but I love watching the commercials. What were your favorites?

My favorite would have to be the budweiser "rock, paper, scissors" one, hands down!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

That one had me spitting brew all over!

the chevy one where the assembly robot was dreaming it was out of a job cause of chevy's new 100k warranty had me going too. double whammy the robot and chevy's 100k warranty.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I liked the mouse clicker commercial, but like most such commercials, I have no idea what was being advertised. There were a lot of them I laughed at this year. And, other than the beer commercials I rarely knew what was being advertised.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Beard comb-over was pretty funny!


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

> Beard comb-over was pretty funny


--that was really gross on so many levels..after seeing the daisy dukes on him, i half expected high heels.
was amazed at Oprah and Letterman, 
laughed out loud on the doritos commercial, guy in car slams into car in front of him, etc.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

The snickers commercial was terrible and disturbing. I wonder if their stock went down this morning?

jB


----------



## fredyk (Jun 21, 2004)

yes, do something manly for even thinking about it LOL


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Yeah the Doritos was pretty funny, when she fell and bashed her face into the side of the car!


----------

